# LG Slashes all 4K OLED TV Prices



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The lowest prices of the year are now in effect on all 55" and 65" 4K OLED TV series. The B6 and C6 are now priced at $1,998 for the 55" and $2,998 for the 65".


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. What a deal! If you're on the fence about jumping on the OLED train --- do it! These TVs are fantastic!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree, ^ great TV only beat by the even greater new sale prices.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That price drop makes those TV's much more affordable. I really hope OLED starts getting some traction; it's easily the best picture quality among todays available technologies, and now it seems they'll be within reach of more people. The OLED market is owned exclusively by LG, with no other major manufacturer committed to it. That's bad news. Let's hope this isn't a fire sale though, and that LG isn't simply dumping stock to liquidate inventory.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, even at the previously higher price points, OLED 4K HDR TV sales have been strong and steady. As you said, the price moves make it available to a larger market segment. LG Electronics has put them on sale as a result of their sister company, LG Display's greatly improved yields. Production has now reached 100,000 4K OLED panels per month. 

LG is the exclusive supplier because they own the patents to the only OLED display technology that can efficiently build large panels. LG Display does sell the OLED panels to other TV manufacturers, like Panasonic who market 4K HDR OLED TVs in the EU and Asia. 

This is not a case of dumping, it's the results of production meeting demand and now that production capability is increased the costs of the bill of materials is lower is now lower. LG is testing the waters at this aggressive pricing to see how it effect sales and if they get a good increase in sales we'll likely see them maintain this aggressive price point in future months.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I absolutely love my B6.... the more out there the better. This is a tech that's going to dazzle eyes for years to come


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Actually, even at the previously higher price points, OLED 4K HDR TV sales have been strong and steady. As you said, the price moves make it available to a larger market segment. LG Electronics has put them on sale as a result of their sister company, LG Display's greatly improved yields. Production has now reached 100,000 4K OLED panels per month.


I'm glad yields are finally solid now. I know on the smaller screens that wasn't an issue, but the defect rate on the larger panels was too high for a while.



Robert Zohn said:


> LG is the exclusive supplier because they own the patents to the only OLED display technology that can efficiently build large panels. LG Display does sell the OLED panels to other TV manufacturers, like Panasonic who market 4K HDR OLED TVs in the EU and Asia.


Actually, Universal Display Corporation owns the OLED patents. I saw the value and market potential of this technology about 10 years ago, so I bought some of their stock. I've been following the company ever since. Realistically the market penetration should be greater than what it is by now, but the high price and large panel yield issues have kept OLED from a wider adoption. Frankly I'm stunned the handheld market isn't saturated with OLED; extremely thin, virtually unbreakable and extremely low power draw. Can you imagine a cell phone that didn't smash when you dropped it, had brilliant colors and could go more than 1 day without a recharge? What's not to love?

I own a Panasonic plasma that has been tuned, so I'm not looking to make a move at the moment. But when I do it will definitely be an OLED. At that price point though I may upgrade sooner than later.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I love Universal Display Corp some of my family and friends took my advice and purchased stock, which as you know has done very well over the past years. UDC and many other companies have OLED electrical utility patents, but the core and most important patent is on the basic design and layout, which is the only feasible scheme to build large 4K HDR OLED panels and that's owned by LG Display.

LG Display purchased the WRGB OLED patents in 2009 from the original inventor, Eastman Kodak. WRGB, also know as color by white, which exclusively uses all white OLED and RGB valves create all of the colors.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

At CEDIA I sat in on the beginning of a Sony training session for installers... they had a Sony OLED display on hand and touted it as better OLED than the "other guy".... they said they would explain later. I didn't have a chance to stick around.

Robert - I know that the non - WOLED panels are hard to produce in large sizes. But have you heard details on the performance differences?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Their are a few problems with building large RGB OLED panels, one is that the all blue OLED life span is much shorter than the red and green OLEDs. LG's OLED uses only white OLED and then filters the RGB.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

There are several models within LG OLED. For the price the B series is cheaper obviously. But is it worth it? Instead is it better to go with the E series or the G series? And of course, the opposite question, is the G series worth the high end price?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen all of the models - you'd be hard pressed to see a difference with the naked eye. Essentially your paying for upgraded sound, IMO.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Todd. I do see that they have soundbar quality differences as you go up the series. Also, due to the picture on glass feature, as you go up, the thinner the frame is which isn't that big of a deal. As long as picture quality is the same, then well, the B series should be sufficient for most people especially to home theater folks since they will hook it up to an external sound source anyways. lol.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert can comment better on this, but I believe the picture on glass versions are thinner further down the back of the screen.... just for reference, here's a side view of the top and bottom of the B6....


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Todd has this all right. 

The B series is the best value and has ultimately the same picture quality as the C6, E6 and G6. 

The advantages of the E6 and G6 is the elegant "Picture on Glass" bezel-less frame, a nicer remote control unit, 3D and upgraded built-in audio.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details Robert. Yes, from all practical points of view between all the series, the "B" one is the best for the bang for the buck so to speak.


----------



## woodawoo (Jul 22, 2012)

Feeling very guilty cos I just pulled the trigger on an 65 E6 at local BB. Picking it up on fri! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

woodawoo said:


> Feeling very guilty cos I just pulled the trigger on an 65 E6 at local BB. Picking it up on fri!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That guilt will quickly change to happiness...probably taking roughly 1 minute of viewing time 

Enjoy!


----------



## woodawoo (Jul 22, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> That guilt will quickly change to happiness...probably taking roughly 1 minute of viewing time
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Hahaha even if part of the guilt has something to do w/ I only have the existing TV (Sammy UN55F8000) for 3 years, I'm sure it will happen that way. Won't be missing the Sammy at all!

Almost forgot to say "THANK YOU" guys for posting the info! Was gonna wait till next year but seeing this post .... 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

woodawoo said:


> Hahaha even if part of the guilt has something to do w/ I only have the existing TV (Sammy UN55F8000) for 3 years, I'm sure it will happen that way. Won't be missing the Sammy at all!
> 
> Almost forgot to say "THANK YOU" guys for posting the info! Was gonna wait till next year but seeing this post ....
> 
> ...


Hopefully your old TV will find a nice new home (or get repurposed to another room). Please come back and update the LG's arrival / first impressions!


----------



## woodawoo (Jul 22, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hopefully your old TV will find a nice new home (or get repurposed to another room). Please come back and update the LG's arrival / first impressions!




Oh will b handing the Sammy to my bro in law so I'm happy that it's going to someone who will appreciate it.

I'm no where close to the TV experts here but for sure, ill post some of my thoughts once I get to play w/ the new toy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am going to wait for a projector and screen for my upgrade from the 72" Samsung DLP I have now.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you have the right light controlled environment, it's hard to argue against that! Projectors are fantastic.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yup my current theater is in my photo gallery


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazon is so cheap right now, the E6 65" is below 4 grand.

They have a Amazon Warehouse Deals one that has a 1/4" damage on it for less than 3500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodawoo (Jul 22, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Please come back and update the LG's arrival / first impressions!



Thought I should post impression in the owner thread but figured posting here might help those who are on the fence, or don't have time to go through 1000 pages of thread.

Got the TV & set it up myself on nov 4th. 

Short version of my impression is: WOW this TV is flat out AWESOME! 

If you are in the "to be not to be" mode, just find a way to make it a "to b" if budget allows, then forget about price may drop when next model comes out... there is always that "next"! Don't make the mistake by making yourself wait too long LoL

Long version: 

Packaging-I had so much fun following the instructions to go through the setup process, from box instruction of how to pull TV out put on stand etc, to the Welcome screen initial steps to setup the TV. BEST experience I've ever had in setting up a TV. If it matters Over the years I had B&O, Sony, Samsung, Sharp, RCA, Toshiba TVs.

Menu - how come Samsung cannot make its TV OS the way LG does? I didn't play w/ the newer Samsung TV menu, but based on the 2 Samsung TV I had, the LG menu feels much better faster w/ better layout. Not that I cannot find the settings on my previous Samsung / Sony etc TVs, it's just that I didn't feel like I need to look for settings the moment I started using the LG menu.

Sound - the sound bar on the e6 is very useful for me since I cannot have loud music in my complex. The sound bar is a good improvement compared to all the TVs I had except for the B&O... bit we all know how much B&O wants for their TVs, I would take the E6 over any B&O tvs for PQ!!! No complain on the sound bar here. 

What's important - picture quality 

WOW is all I get to say. I had full array RGB TV, as well as experience in viewing friends highly regarded plasma, but this OLED panel made me "think" - "have I ever seen this colour on TV before?" It's THAT crazy as I found myself seeing "new" colour from watching day to day stuff, news e.g. 

Man this TV just turns even watching lousy programs/ movies into good experience LoL 

Besides the colour I found myself being able to tell distance between objects, how lightings were setup in scenes. It may b a bad thing for some (things look too realistic like u r standing there watching them filming it instead of getting the movie feel), but to me that's just fantastic!!!! The micro contrast, shadow, soft focus, sharpness etc, it's just wonderful.

Honestly this is the only TV that I only spend an hour or so to play w/ picture settings and went, " this is very good alrdy, do I want to spend time to calibrate it right away?" I can see myself enjoying the set w/o even thinking about calibration. Will see if I wanna get the most out of this TV from spending time on calibration in the next few weeks/months/years hahaha

Issues? I spent time reading many many pages of the owners thread, learning all sorts of issues that the "enthusiasts" had encountered. 

You know what? I have not found any of those issues (yet?) on my set, glass not flat, white not uniform, vignetting, dead pixels, banding, motion issue, etc. Don't let the issues you read about to stop you from getting this TV. To me there is always a flaw on any products (think about your wife?) if we LOOK for it. Focus on what's good I'm sure you will not regret in owning this oled panel. 

But THANKS to the enthusiasts as they really helped to bring out the issues so that LG can fix it before I get my set. They also saved me time from trying settings that don't add values or would work better w/ certain values. E.G. the TruMotion setting I learned to use 2 dejudder + 2 motion smooth.

Alright that's all I have to say for now. This is my first writing about TV impression. So bear w/ me plz if I sound overly excited and biased, because this E6 TV really makes me feel that way.

Cheers!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a used 105" LG on Amazon for $3k...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

woodawoo said:


> I'm no where close to the TV experts here but for sure, ill post some of my thoughts once I get to play w/ the new toy!


And you were concerned about posting your assessment? There was apparently no need to worry. :T

While the reviews published on HTS are (hopefully) quite helpful, posts from owners with first-hand experience are invaluable. I'm sure your comments will assist others who are looking at these TV's and thinking "I wonder...".


----------



## woodawoo (Jul 22, 2012)

theJman said:


> And you were concerned about posting your assessment? There was apparently no need to worry. :T
> 
> 
> 
> While the reviews published on HTS are (hopefully) quite helpful, posts from owners with first-hand experience are invaluable. I'm sure your comments will assist others who are looking at these TV's and thinking "I wonder...".




Hahaha thank you very much Jman! VERY happy to know it helps. 

I have a feeling for most of us the most difficult part in the decision making process could perhaps be in obtaining the "wife approval" stamp on the permit. I said it to my better half straight up front telling her I'm not seeking for the approval... I'm doing it.... (huge risk I'm taking w/ internal turmoil)

For those who need that stamp, here's a good one... this morning my better half said to me (very lightly) all of a sudden, "oh I didn't know Vampire Diary could look nice... this TV shows the mood and lighting of the show makes the viewing experience a lot better..."

Oh man oh you know how much that statement means?!?!? I got the "approval" stamp!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's better to ask forgiveness than permission? You're a brave man... :rofl2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great impressions! 

Very easy to love the performance of the B6... I'd have to agree with your assessment of the picture quality:

"WOW"


Wow is right! It's incredible!!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

the_rookie said:


> Amazon is so cheap right now, the E6 65" is below 4 grand.
> 
> They have a Amazon Warehouse Deals one that has a 1/4" damage on it for less than 3500


Same price with some other LG authorized dealers


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ Definitely buy from a reputable dealer, like Value Electronics...at the minimum, give them a call and talk directly about current pricing.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Any price drop on 77?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The best deal now is our 5% rewards credit, ($1k store credit), free shipping and no tax for orders outside of NY State. 

We're also offering 18 months interest free financing through the end of November on all LG TVs.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Does it get even better next week?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, LG and Sony's Black Friday sale begins today and ends 11/28. LG's 55" B6/C6 is $1,798 and the 65" is $2,798 through authorized dealers.


----------



## Mrhookup1234 (Dec 10, 2016)

This is happening in anticipation of Panasonic, Sony, and others are moving to OLED. Also, since newer models are coming out. 4K UHD TV's will continue to spiral downwards. 4K UHD just doesn't compare to OLED.


----------



## 01prerunner (Dec 10, 2013)

I ordered a 65" E6 from Robert on Friday with the QC check and SDR/HDR calibration, pricing is great on these things right now. I was back and forth on waiting for 2017, but the E6 is a proven performer and will be a nice upgrade from my EF9500.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

01prerunner said:


> I ordered a 65" E6 from Robert on Friday with the QC check and SDR/HDR calibration, pricing is great on these things right now. I was back and forth on waiting for 2017, but the E6 is a proven performer and will be a nice upgrade from my EF9500.




May i ask how much did u pay for 65 inch E oled? 
I am in the same boat. Lol i paid mire than 4k on my 65 EF;( what did u do with ur EG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01prerunner (Dec 10, 2013)

I just sold my EF9500 to a guy nearby. I wanted to keep it but just dont need it. The E6 is an upgrade in PQ and motion IMO. 

Mine was near $4k, but they were on sale at the time and I paid for the break in, QC check and SDR/HDR calibration. The E6 looks fabulous watching HDR movies, much better than my EF9500 did.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Any slash further


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

2016 LG OLED TVs are mostly sold out so no lower prices for the 2016 line.


----------

